

Dining Programmers - ilintner
http://www.dotcodedump.com/2009/09/dining-programmers.html

======
Scriptor
"""quick and light scripting languages such as PHP, Python, and Ruby."

I really hope the author means quick development time. Also, it's not exactly
fair to classify C and assembly programmers together.

